# show cancellations - various



## neith4 (Sep 9, 2002)

this is getting ridiculous

first they cancel the third sason of dark angel for an unproven show which should be good byt really if Cameron's filming expenses were too much they  could have asked him to cut back on something???

now there's farscape what's next ???

neither of these shows had major rating problems?

the problems seem to be due to executives who have no awareness of the sf genre?

honestly i wonder if we in australia and canada and elsewhere should be pooling our collected resources to fund our own production companies and just sell straight to cable or straight to tape or dvd or cd-rom - much as I hate "free to air but not of advertising"  missing out on shows or getting them later maybe both free to air and cable will have to be bypassed for some other method?

other ideas anyone ???


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 9, 2002)

This is horrible  

:blush:


----------



## Mariel (Sep 9, 2002)

It makes me so angry that Farscape is being canceled  and it will be ending on a cliffhanger too! :angryfire 
:blpaw:


----------



## neith4 (Sep 10, 2002)

yes but does anyone have suggestions for what we can collectively do about it to prevent it happening in the future -

Something like Charmed gets mass media support - the sort of program in which the support cast and guest stars are frequently better actors than the "stars"!

but Farscape and Dark Angel ???

 

Do we want soapies with fantasy elements or real sf shows with a good balance of ideas story characters and plot ???

What are we going to do???

apart from mass mail studio heads???

We have to do something longterm!!! planning wise!!!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 10, 2002)

The only thing I can think of is 2 get an on-line petition form put together & advertise it here 4 people 2 sign 2 prevent these shows from being cancelled

:blush:


----------

